# A poll of your favorite ice fishing bait



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Feel free to say anything about it like tactics, places where used, etc.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Mealworm tipped on a jig. (Generally green or red.) If at fish lake I like to use a spoon and tip it with perch and do a lot of jigging and depth changing.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Night crawlers always work well on community pond trout.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I like trout, so it's simple. Red sided shiners.
Big bait = Big fish


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I have to go with meal worms. I like the super mealies from the pet store the best, but they can be a little too big for tipping tiny ice flies and such. With mealies, pretty much anything will bite it and it keeps ice fishing as entertaining as can be.

I really had a hard time not picking shiners though. Most of the time on shiners, you know you've got a decent fish on.

I've got a few experimental baits that I've got more work to try too. Just need to round them up and remember to try them.

(And you forgot salad shrimp. Those can be excellent. Perch love them.)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll use minnows, cutbait, waxies, mealies, and crawlers, but I ALWAYS add Smelly Jelly.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

wax worms, shrimp or maggots...... Sometimes meal worms are the tickets but those are my top 3 maybe in that order...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I love waxies but have to say Power Bait. I forgot to buy waxies on a trip to Huntington reservoir ice fishing, no one had any to bye not even worms on the way up so I rolled up little Balls of Garlic PB and and put them on my Green Paddle bug and knocked the poo out of the fishies.
So Power Bait 
Then Waxies.
Of course there was that one time I knocked the poo out of the Fishies with waxies so maybe,
Waxies,
Then Power Bait


----------

